

Ask HN: What is the best billing system? - symkat

Specific needs:<p>1)  Recurring/subscription billing.<p>2)  Multiple payment types (X at N month/year)<p>3)  Credit card processing<p>4)  API Support<p>5)  Utility billing/overage billing
======
mikiem
At M5hosting.com we use Ubersmith. Its designed for hosting and it supports
everything on your list. We are very happy with it, and the company is very
responsive to support and to feature requests etc. I have never been entirely
happy with a billing system, but Ubersmith is the best for us and we are very
happy. Perhaps the worst software I have ever bought ot used was ModernBill
(maybe now called Parallels billing). Good luck.

------
LeBlanc
You could use WePay.

The API is solid, has good documentation, and supports multiple types of
recurring payments. People can pay you with a credit card or bank account.

<https://www.wepay.com/developer/reference>

~~~
aquark
What do you do for international payments?

------
jeffepp
Chargify: <http://chargify.com>

------
mskierkowski
I want to add a couple more to the list...

<http://www.accumulus.com/>

<http://www.zuora.com/>

------
thematt
Braintree: <http://www.braintreepaymentsolutions.com/>

~~~
JonLim
Braintree looks interesting - would I be able to get rid of Freshbooks +
Authorize.Net + our merchant account with this service?

Also, is it US only?

~~~
thematt
Yes, it's all combined. You need a US corporation to signup I believe.

------
lolz
Billmax, hobviously

